# Cold Peel Vs Hot Peel Transfer?



## nspape (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm still trying to get a handle on the transfers I purchased. Can someone tell me how to tell by looking at them if they are Hot or Cold peel transfers? 

Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Post a pic and tell me where you got them. Cold peel tend to be glossy, hot peel or hot split tend to be matt finish similar to screen printing.


----------

